# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  باكستان تضيع فرصة لاعتقال الرجل الثاني في "القاعدة"

## حسان القضاة

قال مسؤول بارز في وزارة الداخلية الاثنين 1-9-2008 ان قوات الامن الباكستانية ضيعت فرصة للقبض على الرجل الثاني في قيادة تنظيم القاعدة ايمن الظواهري.ويختفي الظواهري

أكثر...

----------

